# LaserMax Uni-Max For My XD9 Service



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Got my LaserMax Uni-Max in today. So far I am really happy with it. It seems to be a great quality product and was easy to put on and adjust. The laser is very bright and seems to go on forever. Installation took about 2 minutes. After the laser was on, I could tell that it is going to stay were I put it. I bumped it around a little bit to see if it would move, and it never budged. It does stick off the gun a little further than I thought it would, but it looks great on the gun I think.

Out of the box the laser seems to be right on. When I line up the sights on the XD the laser sits right on top of the front sight. I was told that was were you wanted the laser to be. I hope that's right. Just pointing it around the house it seems to be right on the money. I'll be taking it to the range this Sunday to see how it does (and to shoot my friends new Ar15 )

So far I'm pretty happy with my purchase. We'll see on Sunday how good this thing really is. Here is a few pics.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks great. I have been considering that same purchase. I'd like to hear the results.


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

What, if any Holsters are you using with it? Id like one, but i love my Crossbreed QwikClip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't mind one for my PS90


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

The only holter I have is the on the XD came with. I havn't tried to put it into a holster with the Uni-Max attached. I will see about it today, and try it in a few holsters the range has. I should be at the range by 4:30 today. I'll try and post around 7 when I get back.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, bad news guys. This laser was a complete waste of money. Kind of a long story but here we go.....

Got to the outdoor range and the laser was very visible, and my first shot was dead on. Second, third, and fourth shot were dead on. Off to a good start... or so I thought. On my fifth shot I saw something black fly off in front of me. At first I thought it was just an empty cartridge bouncing off the lane walls. I pointed the gun again and there was no laser on my target. I stopped and looked down and there was my laser laying about 5 feet in front of me. I called for cease fire and walked out and got the laser. I put it back on and this time tightened it up a little tighter while the other guys and my two friends snickered to themselves. I pointed again and fired and it was still dead on. Once again on the fifth shot I saw something black fly again. I knew it was the laser and had to call cease fire again and walked out and got my laser again. This time everyone was laughing and I was getting pretty embarrassed. Once again I put the laser back and and tightened it up to the point I could not turn the screw anymore. I pointed again and this time I did not see the laser. I unloaded and checked to make sure it was working and it was. Thinking it was a fluke, I pointed again and still no laser. I pointed at the bottom left hand corner of my target and there was the laser at the top right corner. I went ahead and aimed through the guns sights and fired. The damn thing fell off again. At this point I just gave up. I called cease fire again and got my laser and threw it in my bag. I finished up shooting a total of 200 rounds (and 300 rounds through my friends AR15 ) and called it a day.

Bottom line is I feel this was a complete waste of money. I basically paid $150 for a cat toy (the cat loves chasing the laser). I was pretty disappointed, mad, and very embarrassed.:smt076 

I would not suggest buying this item.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That sucks dude. Guess a pistol has too much recoil for them. I've seen positive stuff about them when mounted on some rifles. But depending on the rifle, there is less recoil....


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

You are probably right. I should rephrase that my ending statement. I would not suggest buying this item for the XD9 Service model. This is the pistol I had it on, and it did not do well on this particular pistol. This item may do very well on other firearms.


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

thanks fo rthe Update! I am sorry that it didnt perform up to what it SHOULD HAVE. Shame on LaserMax for putting out this item. I'd shoot them an Email and point a link to this thread If I were you.

This kind of news, does not bode well, for ME to buy ANYTHING from them. While I had considered the LaserMax to be the best solution, I still dont see me paying $300+ for one of their lasers, not now I dont. Oh well, I wanted a GREEN Laser anyway.

Thanks again for the report!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes. I would contact them and complain too - also complain to the place U purchased it from. Maybe between the two, U can either get it fixed or maybe resolved some other way.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll buy it for $50 

Honestly though, was it flying off because the screws were loose? If so use some loctite to hold the screws in place from turning.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

The screw was completely tight. Maybe the plastic bracket just dosn't have the strength to keep it on the gun. It's a two peice bracket with one screw with a spring running threw the front of the laser holding it to the gun. I also thought it may be becuase I'm using a plastic mounting bracket on a polymer rail. I could be wrong.



> I'll buy it for $50


You got it if yo want it. I still got the box and everything. I'd hate selling you something that dosn't work though.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

If it just doesnt stay on it'd be worth a try to fool with it, but does it not put the dot at point of aim anymore?


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Lemme take a look at it tonight. It may have just gone crooked on the rail. I'll look at it and let you know.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just took a look at it and it's fully adjustable. I centered it again and everything looks fine. I put it back on the gun and did some tests. Basically I tightened it up as much as I could and I could still pull it off with my hand. Maybe you will have better luck with it. If you would like to have it send me pm.


----------



## watson0179 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll take it.


----------



## SGTMAJ (May 31, 2007)

*lasermax*

Was just at the range trying to duplicate your experience with a xd 4 inch. hand tightened the unimax fired it 2 mags it stayed on . loosened it 1 turn fired it it still stayed on. loosened it 2 turns fired it still stayed on. loosened it 3 turns by this point I could take it off the weapon with my fingers but it still stayed on during firing. When I got back I looked at your pics and you are shooting a 3 inch xd not a 4 inch thats why the cross bar screw, of the unimax is out in front of the frame. lasermax recomends that you have 1 and 3/4 inchs from the triggerguard to the cross cut notch on the frame. Any questions or concerns you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

i want the internal lasermax i have a rail light


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Bumping an old thread here... wondering if there have been any updates?

I was thinking about getting one of these, so I am curious...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I got the LayserLyte for my Taurus PT 92. There's only about 100 rounds with it. So far, so good. I got it zeroed, using 5 rounds, I or so, and the rest were in a reasonable group. The gun is still new to me, and I think of this mostly as a training aid. I got the "Q.D." (quik detachable), model.
They seem to have about 30 variations, so fitting your piece (whichever one) souldn't be a problem.
Here's their home page. http://www.laserlyte.com/index.html


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well guys, I feel like a idiot.

Before I start the story, when I received my LaserMax Uni-Max, I let a friend who is very knowledgeable about firearms, and laser sights, help wiht the install of this product on my XD. I thought he knew what he was doing, and I thought I knew what I was doing. Turns out, we didn't, and I apologize to everyone here but wanted to set the record straight. Read on........

Yesterday I met a buddy at the range to see his new XD9 service model. To my surprise he had a Uni-Max with him. I told him about my experiences with it, and we decided to give it another shot. Before putting it onto the pistol I decided to......... READ THE DIRECTIONS!!!! It's hard to believe I know. Turns out I installed mine wrong.

Here is what I did wrong. The bar that tightens the laser onto the pistol should be placed inside of the groves on the front of the pistol to be secure. I'm sure all you guys already know this. I didn't know this because I didn't read the instructions, and my know it all buddy didn't know it, or just didn't catch the mistake.

In this pic I posted when I first installed it, you can plainly see the bar outside of the grooves. This was the mistake.



















After putting this laser on correctly it performed perfectly. Dead on out of the box, never moved and inch, and definitely never fell off.

I feel like an idiot, but wanted to let you guys know what happened so that you don't pass up on this product because of my original post. I'm even thinking about getting another one myself. I apologize sincerely.

Justin


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It takes a real man to admit his mistake. Thanks for the info. I've been looking at that one too.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Justin, thanks a load for the reply. Don't feel bad, dude... just a mistake, could have happened to anyone.

By reading your post, I am re-considering buying one so I appreciate your honesty; very commendable.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Real quick, could you give me the approximate dimensions of it? I can't find them on their site...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

So it was only "operator dificulty". Been there, done that. I'm glad that your LaserMax is working correctly now.


----------

